

Cookoo watch: A wearable extension of your iOS device - hboon
http://www.connectedevice.com/

======
Jakehp
Well I can undoubtedly say the UI of this watch is more sleek and seems a bit
more classy than the pebble smart watch; but I have some concerns. First off,
it's only developed for iPhone which leaves out a large part of the market.
And secondly, (compared to pebble) there is no SDK for users to self-develop
apps or features. With that being said I geuss it would have an appeal to less
tech savy users.

We'll see how it does.

~~~
hboon
It does have a more trendy design. Reviews for their app in the App Store
hasn't been good though. But it's great to have a variety of choices in what
seems to be a hot market. Rumors of Apple having their own offering is really
free advertising dollars for this people.

Haven't received my Pebble yet. Maybe I'll get it in Sep, 1 year late.

